# Length of time between induction and birth?



## Mamoosca

Just a quick query for those who have been induced, especially those that were induced with a first baby.... After being induced how long did it actually take for baby to arrive? :coffee:


----------



## AimeeM

With my first it was 18 hours from first gel to birth, my third was 46.5 hours from first pessary to birth. Second came naturally.


----------



## amjon

It took 4 days for me, but I was only 27 weeks.


----------



## happygal

I was induced with my 2nd (9 years after my first)i was given the pessary at 7am and olivia was born at 9.28pm so 14 and a half hours for me x


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

I was induced with my 3rd baby-
I went in about 7am and had her that night at 9:33pm. I started pushing at 9. 

I was 40wks


----------



## beths baby

My baby was born 1 hr and 50 minutes after being induced. I was already 4 cm though I think that's why it was so quick.


----------



## aj11

I was induced at 38 weeks (my water broke), they just gave me pitocin (no gels or pessarys or anything). They started the drip at midnight, I didn't start to contract hard until about 4am, epidural at 7:30am, started pushing at 9am and baby born at 9:21am. :)


----------



## stardust599

I was induced with my LO at 38 weeks.

I was 3cm dilated although cervix was quite thick and I had mild, irregular contractions.

Pessary given at 7am. Regular contractions started about 12pm. Waters broken by MW around 5pm at 4cm dilated and in active labour - 5 contractions in 10 mins. Syntocin drip started at 10pm and LO born at 5.30am the next morning x


----------



## Lina

Induction failed, it caused heart decels in baby and after 24 hours, with little progression an emcs was performed.


----------



## dan-o

I was in to be induced, due to PE

I was 40+5 late morning (11am I think) cervix not at all dilated (they said I was 0cm) had the pessary inserted. 

Early next morning woke up with period type cramps every few minutes. I was in full blown labour by lunch time & delivered that afternoon!

I didnt need my waters breaking or any hormone drips, had a very fast & active labour, no epidural, no interventions, pushing stage very quick (3 contractions?) & baby was born posterior too!


----------



## sammynashley

Mine took 4 days but they started inducing me at 36+3 on the fourth day I had my waters broken and was given syntocin for 7 hours then had a csection because I just wasn't dialating.



https://global.thebump.com/tickers/ttf7d4b.aspx


----------



## sammynashley

Double post


----------



## Eleanor ace

I was induced at 41 + 6. I had the first pessary inserted at about 12pm, I had LO at 6.20am the next day after a 6 hour labor (so I went into labor 12 hours after starting the induction :))


----------



## Broodypants

I was induced with my first baby at 13 days over. The gel went in at six pm and she was born at 5.57 the following morning so 12 hours from start to finish. I started having period type pains about half an hour after the gel went in, I went down to the delivery suite at around midnight at 4cms so was in established labour for about six hours.


----------



## RubyLouise

I was induced with my first and it took 5 days. But once they had burst my waters and attached the drip to get me into proper labour it took 13 hours exactly. X


----------



## queenlavera

Induced for pre-e, had the foley balloon inserted at 10 am in the morning, the next day I was 4cm when the balloon was removed and the doctor broke my water and started pitocin at 8am and I had an emcs at 5:53pm. First baby for me.


----------



## JessAndAva

I got the pitocin at 6:30 A.M. & my daughter arrived at 11:38 A.M. Took me 15 minutes to push her out. (Would have been quicker, but my doctor took her time coming to my room, so I had to wait to push -_- )


----------



## amy19604

I was induced with my 2nd, they started things at 9am, nothing happened until i started getting painful contractions at 6pm then she was born at 11pm that night x


----------



## GypsyDancer

Just under 24 hours for me..maybe about 22 hours x


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I was induced at 41+3 at 9 am, at 5pm nothing was happening, dr decided it was because my baby was too big and i had a section. he was born at 6.10pm weighing 9lb 15oz.


----------



## Kitten_x

induced at 41+12 at 9am, gave birth 6.50 am at 41+14 :) x


----------



## chellelou21

I was admitted for induction at 41+5. They inserted a gel pessary at 2pm, which didn't do anything, except sent my BP high. Once BP was down, they inserted another at 11pm, all this one did was give me pains all night. At 7.30am, they broke my waters and put me on drip. He was born at 3.30pm.


----------



## HellBunny

40 hours x


----------



## ohbananas

54 lovely hours. :)


----------



## Stormynights

I'm going to be induced on the 5th at 7 am. I'll let you know then! :thumbup:


----------



## snow fairy

with my second pessary was put in 11am contractions started 8.30pm had him at 9.52pm 

with my third pessary was put in about 2pm contractions started about 6pm i had him at 9.42pm


----------



## kirsteee

I had the pessary inserted around 9.30 pm ..had a sleep and woke up at 8am the next morning with niggly pains, they were about to give me a 2nd pessary but examined me and said i was 3cm dialated. gave birth at 7 minutes past 3.. so 7 hours in labour was pretty gd going!! x


----------

